# Bloated Parrot Fish



## neeraj (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi Guys,

It's been a long time since I was active, nearly dropped the hobby as other things took over my life now finally getting back in the water.

So, I have started over with my 100 gal.

Currently is home to a silver aro - bought it super small like 4" now stands at maybe 6"ish. Other inhabitants
- 2 x yellow parrot fish (tailless variety) 
- 1 x Blackghost knifefish - 4" something bought it at 2"
- 1 x Angelfish - last remnant from past tank.

The reason i mentioned the sizes wherever possible is because i believe the tank is healthy there is no aggression (apart from the occasional chase which dies down almost instantly) to me it all seems fine.

over the weekend i have noticed the parrots are bloated,one more than the other but both have bulged nonetheless. they were proper and healthy when i got them approx. a month back.

the reason for the bloat if i may speculate maybe the way they eat, the devour everything put in the tank almost instantly to the point that i had a concern whether the others esp. the aro got any grub.

it has been so since day 1 but i let it slip as the fishes were growing a sure sign they all are getting to eat. but now this seems to have adversely affected the parrots.

kindly suggest what can be done...also attached are a few pics of the tanks do let me know if the same is a symptom of something more sinister.(read somewhere that bloated belly=internal organ problem=dead fish...surely don't want that:help

- there has been no drop in the activity of the parrots or any other fishes for that matter(though parrots are super active)
- there has been no drop in the frenzied eating habits of the parrot whatsoever.

##feeds that are active

- frozen live blood worm cubes 
- Azoo aro sticks

Tank Specs - 48"x15"x18" - 56 US Gal.


----------



## neeraj (Jun 13, 2011)

LINK: http://imgur.com/a/ldqyN

THE LAST PICS ARE OF WHEN I GOT THEM(IN BAG)

SORRY FOR THE BAD PICS THEY DON'T STAY STILL...


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Blood Parrots are just bloated and deformed anyway. If you're feeding them so much that the other fish can barely get any food, then they're going to bloat like this. That's just normal.
You might want to try to find a way to feed the other fish first so the parrots don't eat too much.


----------

